# Possible stolen Hyside?



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

This is so fishy, I can smell it from here. Boat, frame, oars and trailer....$1,500.

No pictures?????


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

When I click on the link there is pictures. The boat looks beat as does frame, oars, and trailer. Doesn't seem that fishy to me. Maybe autospell messed with the listing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

no pix earlier. That does look beat. Still smells bad but for a different reason.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, that looks like crap.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Get the idea you can see the state capital from that yard, and maybe step on a used syringe walking up to the place. "No offence"


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

whether stolen or not looks like its been sitting for at least a couple of years in sun and weather. Would agree the person selling doesn't know much about storing equipment. Is a high priced neighborhood though.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Woa.... I was about to send out a post about the same thing. A friend of mine her in South Austin said she saw a group of guys with this Hyside that seemed real out of place. She said they didn't look the type with this kind of boat. I text her back to take a photo of the plates but they had just drove off. She sent a photo of the boat on a white trailer before she texted me. Could be legit I suppose but sure doesn't seem right. What was he selling the rig for $? 

Ok just read the above. ^^^


----------

